# Meet my wildcats.



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

:2kitties Hi, my name is Jackie and my two cats are Tilly and Scooby. I look forward to meeting likewise mad cat people. :luv


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Gorgeous Kitties!!
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Welcome! Agreed, beautiful babies you have!


----------



## _ANT_ (Jul 1, 2013)

Ahhh adorable  Welcome!


----------



## asnnbrg (Mar 26, 2013)

Welcome! Pretty kitties!


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

:heart Thank you for your lovely welcomes. You all have beautiful kitties too. :thumb


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Were glad to see another cat lover here! cute fur family you have!


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

:thumb Just like to add a few more photo's, hope you like. :lol:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

The gray one is a beautiful color. They look so sweet!


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Your gray baby looks like my sweet little boy foster kitty Norman. <3 I am inlove with gray babies now, that always happens.. once you foster one sweet one you're completely turned 'on' to those color cats. Maybe I'm just a sucker for ALL cats, ... well that's not a maybe, that's a totallly. I am TOTALLY a sucker for alllllll kitties. <3


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

thanks Danielle, yes we are totally smitten, cats are just the best. Please post a photo of Norman I would love to see him. lol


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Heres my Norman  he is going to be getting neutered on Tuesday, and then he'll be placed up from adoption


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I can't even imagine Norman not being adopted ASAP!
What a Handsome litttle Devil!!


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Norman is actually having a family come by to look at him today, and I would be surprised if they don't fall inlove and want to take him. He is a absolute SWEETIE along with his handsome and stunningly good looks. <3 My boyfriend wanted to keep him and make it 7 cats, but noooo way jose. 

We have enough! haha.

Norman can't leave until he is neutered and recovered from his surgery, this family got me all annoyed because last week when I was talking to them they said they were going to take him home last thursday, and when I told them it wasn't a possibility (since he's not fixed and they haven't done a home visit yet) they said they would call us after they go to Angel Memorial in Boston to check out their cats. Apparently they didn't find one, and are now accepting to my terms of adoption.


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

Catlover Danielle said:


> Heres my Norman  he is going to be getting neutered on Tuesday, and then he'll be placed up from adoption


 I wish I lived near you as he would be snapped up by ME, what a gorgeous little baby. :catmilk


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

People always think were desperate to get rid of our cats. Wrong! I cant stand people with that attitude.


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

take no notice, I think you do a lovely job taking care and finding good homes for those little ones, I bet they wouldn't be so caring as you, please let me know how Norman gets on, :heartWell done for all your hard work.


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

Just some more of the wildcats. lol.


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

Just some more.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh, they are adorable!


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

Jetlaya67 said:


> Oh, they are adorable![/QUOTE :luv Thank you.


----------

